
Apple Card approvals level high; Steve Jobs didn’t want anyone to be rejected - onewhonknocks
https://9to5mac.com/2019/08/09/apple-card-approvals/
======
jrnichols
I applied and was flat out denied, even with a fico of 670. Pretty sure it's
due to high balances on my existing cards. (I'm working on it..)

